# Ryan Gingerich... Anyone heard about him?



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Ryan Gingerich... "The Behaviorist." This is the guy I watch when I really want to laugh. He has a show on RFD, and I've never seen that difficult of a horse on it. One horse I thought looked worse behaved after Ryan's training than in the "Consultation." Shoot, one QH mare that the owner claimed to be unable to control I probably would have bought had she been for sale and reasonably priced! (Looked for all the world like a quiet, comfy, sane, responsive horse to me from the get-go... :?) There was one trailer loading demo where Mr. Gingerich dramatized the heck out of a horse who had learned to pull away and canter around loose rather than load. Granted, not a safe situation, but Ryan talked for about a third of the show about the danger to him, and how he needed an assistant to help him deal with this particularly dangerous horse. Yeah... the horse started pulling, drug Mr. Gingerich halfway around the ring, and the brave, essential assistant dove for cover behind the trailer. Ryan commended him at the end for all of his help (The horse only had his front feet in the trailer, and was not happy about it). 

IMHO, His methods may help some horses, but for myself, with only the experience of watching his glorified infomercial, he's pretty dramatic, and all I've ever seen of him working a horse is prodding it on the shoulder with a dressage whip from the ground, wanting the horse to step forward with the foot attached to the shoulder he was tapping. Not sure how that "behaviorally reforms" horses, but whatever floats his boat. Like I say, I watch it and laugh, occasionally with popcorn. My non-horsey mom watches and asks me why on earth he's doing the stuff he's doing, and I can only reply "No idea..." Maybe he makes more sense in real life?


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

i think he is okay.. he is funny though.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

That sounds really hilarious. I'm always amazed when some trainers :wink: claim they have a cure for all behavioral problems, but then you buy the dvd and it's just biggest waste of money ever. Not like I was going to buy anything from this guy, but if you read his testimonials they sound like you can do everything in just one wave of hand, but not too much info provided on how. Lol! 

I was burned once by "trailer loading" - I WISH this trainer would be close so I could invite him in person and see how his "method" would work on my horse (and request my money back for that dvd).


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

He's kind of a joke IMO. I've watched him many times and....yea....nothing impressive.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

He acts like a wuss and has an "assistant" ride most of the horses...
Although he is nice to look at.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am not very fam. with his training as I dont get rfdtv but a couple of years ago he had a booth at the PA horse expo and they were selling detangler and bath products for horses. It smelled so good and all the ingreds. were all natural which I liked.
I couldnt find it anywhere after that so I emailed his company and asked about it , the email I got back said they disconitued it because he was making a new/different line. BUT , they offered to send me 2 bottles for Free! When i got the package in the mail not only did they send me 2 bottles of the detangler but shine enhancer and cond. too : ) I use the detangler on the horses and also use it on my hair and my daughters hair. 
I dont know really about him but his business office is very nice, cant beat free horse products.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is a complete joke. He tries to make things more complicated than they need to be and ends up confusing both the horse and the riders. 
"When I pick up the inside rein, the horse needs to shorten his stride with that leg"
That's how he supposedly teaches his horse to turn.

"When I cue with my outside leg at position 2....no 3, he needs to lengthen the stride on that side."
I guess that is his version of a leg yield.

He teaches people to see-saw their horse to get them to stop under the guise of "shortening the strides until there is no forward motion", but you have to use each rein individually to shorten the stride on the corresponding side, resulting in see-sawing.

He specifies 3 separate positions on the horse's side that are a cue for 3 separate things. I can understand putting cues like that on a high level dressage horse, or a champion reining horse, or heck, even a good finished ranch horse. But the people that he is trying to help are backyard riders/owners who simply don't understand the concepts that he is failing miserably at getting across. I do know the concepts and most of the time, he confuses the crap out of me. He corrects himself all the time about which of the 3 positions to use cause he accidently said position 1 instead of position 2. For goodness sakes, if you can't keep your own program straight when you are talking about it, how can he possibly expect these people to keep it straight on the horse when their stress level is already at 11? 

IMHO, that guy is a danger to people and horses everywhere.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> "When I pick up the inside rein, the horse needs to shorten his stride with that leg"
> That's how he supposedly teaches his horse to turn.
> 
> "When I cue with my outside leg at position 2....no 3, he needs to lengthen the stride on that side."
> I guess that is his version of a leg yield.


Isn't it what's called "scientific approach"? :lol:


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Yea, his methods confuse me....I was like, "Now, hang on, the horse should do what when you do this or that with your rein and leg? HUH??" Totally confused the heck outta me. I agree, he makes things harder than it should be, plus I've seen him blow horses up because of his "method." Sheesh, anyone can get a show on TV nowadays.


----------



## blair downey (Jul 15, 2013)

kitten_Val said:


> I was doing some search on horse health and this one come out. :shock: Anyone is familiar with the guy/training techniques? Horse Problems, Behavior Zone Isolate the Problem


i agree with the comments from everyone else,he,s confusing,does,nt get much done,he,s dangerous to be around so are his methods,just seems like he,s trying hard to reinvent the wheel,but,s doing a lousy job of it.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Doesn't he despise lunging? If I remember correctly, since I don't get RFDTV anymore, he says its useless. The only other thing I remember of him is always saying that the horse needs to learn the go cue. No matter what was wrong with the horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cpr saves (Dec 5, 2012)

I once knew someone who stayed for a week at his farm to learn his methods. Keep in mind, I was not there and only heard this from the person's sister: Turned out, the assistant (male) did most all of the training work. Ryan didn't seem too interested in being around for the work part.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Clicked on your link and got a whole page of Chinese I believe:lol: I think they were ginger growers.....:wink:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah he's not anything special. Not as bad as some...er...crazies I have seen, but he doesn't give you anything useful that's for sure.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I decided 'common sense' was not so common at his house. He can add 2 + 2 and get 6.057 out of it and take 30 minutes to convince you that it is correct. YUK!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Link is taking me to a lovely Asian site of some country with tulips??

But not big on him regardless.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If I ever felt like getting mad and throwing stuff at my TV, that would be good show to watch.
Agree with what others have said, way to overthought and complicated to the point where it's wrong.


----------

